# 05 altima 2.5S rear suspension noise after jacking up car.



## show_time23 (Apr 26, 2010)

I was in the process of replacing my rear pads and rotors. The car was parked on a slight incline with headlights facing downhill. I was jacking up the passenger side of the car when a loud BANG was heard. After I dropped the car I've been getting this creaking/rattling noise which is getting worse on the driver side (so opposite the side where the load was being placed when jacking up the passanger side).

I've inspected the components but I don't see anything broken. I've taken a video of the sound. In the video I said im looking for control arm but I meant "sway bar".

VIDEO:



Hope someone can help me out,

Thanks.

Salah


----------



## show_time23 (Apr 26, 2010)

Btw, the sound only occurs when driving over bumps, usually at slower speeds. Also if I'm turning to the right I can replicate the sound over any bump. Also when stopping and accelerating you can also hear the noise. It seems like it's all from the rear driver side suspension.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

maybe break a shock? check the lateral link bushings?


----------



## show_time23 (Apr 26, 2010)

So it turns out it was a broken sway bar!! It broke inside the bushing that's why it looked fine at first glance.

NEW PROBLEM:
I decided to fix it myself. Unfortunately I stripped one of the bolts in the rear for the bushing. I was almost finished!! So close! When a nut is torched off will it effect the bolt? The bolt is welded onto the frame. I'm assuming my only option is taking it to mechanic correct?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Generally the easiest way to removed a rusted/seized up nut is to heat it up until it's red-hot; now it can be removed quite easily. Torching a nut off always poses a danger in screwing up the bolt. If the bolt is OK, then you might want to use a thread chaser to clean up the threads.


----------



## show_time23 (Apr 26, 2010)

So I opted to jus take it to my mechanic. He replaced the sway bar. Unfortunately the creaking sound is still there. The links seemed fine, as did the bushings. Could those items cause a sound like that?


----------



## show_time23 (Apr 26, 2010)

So turns out it was my rear lower control arm that was making the sound. I replaced it...But...

When fastening the bolts with the cambering washers (don't know what it's called) I rotated them all the way through the with several rotations. Is this going to cause problems? Are my wheels now out of alignment and since I spun the bolts all the way can they never be alligned correctly again?

Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If the camber is out of spec, then it could cause tracking problems and abnormal wear on the tire. Take the car to a good tire shop and get it aligned.


----------

